# Saving the planet from Pollution.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess we all like to feel we are doing our bit by recycling and not chucking things away that can be reused or recycled. At least we do.

But personally I get quite annoyed seeing not only litter strewn about but so much recyclable materials just dropped into the general rubbish bins. 
We take the trouble to bag all glass, plastics and cartons to take to the recycling bins in each village. But too many people can't be bothered and so often as we drop our kitchen waste into the household bin at the top of our lane we see heaps of bottles both glass and plastic. Grrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

During the summer months when cyclist and walkers are using the Dam by the river I have a bag and rubber gloves in my bumbag to collect other peoples rubbish, yes it is very annoying Ray, they can carry bottles and packets of sweets or other food when they are full, but it´s too much to carry them empty. Paper hankies are also often thrown away as well.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

When I was teaching Business Ethics, I used to do a poll of my students (aged 17-18) regarding their attitude to recycling and how green they were. Considering they are supposed to be the 'woke' generation, it was surprising that they would only rate themselves around 7 out of 10 in terms of this subject.

My son also rated himself around the same level (I taught him for 2 years) despite the fact that he had great examples at home as were are avid recyclers. When he used to clean his room out he would just dump all his detritus into a black bin bag! No attempt to sort the recycling out. He is 23 now and now he lives on his own I think he does recycle now.

We now live in the middle of nowhere but every so often around 4-5 miles up our country road , I see the discarded remains of a McDonalds meal: paper cup, lid and straw, burger carton etc. As the nearest McD's is in Carmarthen which is 18 miles from home, I figure it takes whomever is doing it, that long to eat it before they bung it out the window. Makes my p1ss boil it does!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just taken up litter picking on my local walkway and yesterday faced a bit of a quandary. There was a glass bottle in the grass. I lifted it into my sack. 

When I get to my destination I tie up the binbag n leave beside the bin (it's too big to fit in).

So, given that I've no intention of rustling thro the contents - which include disintegrating sacks of dog poo as well as other poo wrapped in napkins - should I have left the bottle where it was? Or left it where I did?

I've emailed the refuse dept to ask their advice.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I've just taken up litter picking on my local walkway and yesterday faced a bit of a quandary. There was a glass bottle in the grass. I lifted it into my sack.
> 
> When I get to my destination I tie up the binbag n leave beside the bin (it's too big to fit in).
> 
> ...


I think you´re a star for doing what you are doing Jean.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I am not sure that some of our population will ever get the message. This photo was taken in The Range car park which is 100yards away from McDonalds. Staff at The Range had to clear up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Typical.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I, too, carry a bag on my dog walk. I go through two laybys. One is very deep, and so out of sight behind some trees, the other fairly shallow. The deep one used to be a bit of a dumping ground but there is no bin in it. We cleared it all up and continue to do so. Remarkably it is less of a problem than the one with the bin in it! Having litter picked it the other day I arrived to find the bin full up. I am sure that lorry drivers use it to clear out their cabs as it is never empty for more than a day. This layby then becomes full of cans and bottles and other detritus. 

McDonalds have been asked many times to print their customer's car registration number on their packaging. Still waiting.

I am sure there is a shift of attitude when the young become responsible for themselves but they still leave a lot to be desired. Their consumption of plastic is awful.

What do others do that they consider "green" when going about their daily lives - I give a couple of examples and look forward to learning lots more.

I always try to buy glass bottles of things like tomato ketchup and salad cream. They can be stored in the cupboard rather than taking up fridge space too.
I try not to by man made fibres for my clothing. Cotton for summer wear and pure wool for winter wear.
I try not to run the hot tap too often as it has a long run to the sink.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Our hot water takes an inordinate amount of time to come through as well Pat. Our combi boiler is in the garage so the water has to move some 20-25m or so to get to the kitchen. It does annoy me but the only alternative is boiling the kettle.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Our hot water takes an inordinate amount of time to come through as well Pat. Our combi boiler is in the garage so the water has to move some 20-25m or so to get to the kitchen. It does annoy me but the only alternative is boiling the kettle.


I have instant hot water supplies to every tap, the timer can be set to when you need hot water the most just like central heating.

https://www.heiz24.de/Vortex-hot-wa...2dLmQsu1hZottwH90LQ6AlUzd-Sf-caxoC1nAQAvD_BwE


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I fear what we are seeing right now with litter and mess is the calm before the storm. If last year was anything to go by its going to be even worse this year if there are no foreign holidays allowed. There really needs to be a national campaign on keeping Britain tidy again, especially this year with I would suggest minimum £1000 fines, no excuses.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

My combi-boiler is in the utility room and I always take the washing-up bowl to fill it from the nearby tap, thus reducing the amount of water being run-off before it gets hot.
The "hot (but actually cold)" run-off water is collected in empty milk bottles, then used to water the house plants.

Being Norfolk, we have a green wheelie-bin which is for land-fill rubbish and a black wheelie-bin which is for recycling!
The range of recycling contents is quite wide and must just be placed in unwrapped in a mixed state: glass, paper, card, metal, foil, plastics, so pretty good.

However, I have had problems persuading my son that putting a plastic yoghurt pot inside a cardboard cereal pack is not helpful.

Gordon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Couldn't fathom your link, Jan. 

We are thinking of getting one of those Quooker hot water taps. I see that they are offering filtered drinking and even sparkling water with them now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Couldn't fathom your link, Jan.
> 
> We are thinking of getting one of those Quooker hot water taps. I see that they are offering filtered drinking and even sparkling water with them now.


What couldn´t you fathom? are they not available in the UK? You set the clock to whatever time you want the instant hot water, my tank is upstairs, without the pump I have to waste a lot of water before it runs hot , with this you turn on the tap and within a second hot water is there.

https://www.contorion.de/reinigen/v...MIpbfI2aPs7wIVj9iyCh1bAAfZEAQYCiABEgLudfD_BwE


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Couldn't fathom your link, Jan.
> 
> We are thinking of getting one of those Quooker hot water taps. I see that they are offering filtered drinking and even sparkling water with them now.


But you can't make proper tea with them. Water needs to be boiling and not boiled. Big difference.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> What couldn´t you fathom? are they not available in the UK? You set the clock to whatever time you want the instant hot water, my tank is upstairs, without the pump I have to waste a lot of water before it runs hot , with this you turn on the tap and within a second hot water is there.
> 
> https://www.contorion.de/reinigen/v...MIpbfI2aPs7wIVj9iyCh1bAAfZEAQYCiABEgLudfD_BwE


We don't have a water tank as its a combi boiler, so not required.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> We don't have a water tank as its a combi boiler, so not required.


My Valliant VCR 420 is also a Combie boiler. Why do you say not required, if you have to wait an age for hot water then the timer pump is the answer for instant hot water.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

As I said, we have no water tank Jan. There is nowhere to store hot water apart from in the pipes themselves. Like any combi, when we turn on the hot water tap, the boiler cranks up and hot water gets pulled through. It's slow due to the distance from the boiler to our hot water taps. 

In our case a timer pump would make no difference as the combi will only heat up water on demand. If a pump demanded hot water it would have no where to go until it was called upon.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I never run hot water in the bathroom (apart from the shower) for the very reason that I've finished washing my hands before the hot water reaches the tap. So it's permanently turned to cold.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Absolutely Jean but it's difficult trying to explain that to some people.

Our hot water tank is conveniently positioned beside the kitchen and beneath a bathroom to get hot water very quickly. But even so rinsing a cup or washing hands and the hot water only arrives as you finish wasting a 3kw. heater every time. 
Sadly we also have a shower in our bedroom at the other end of the house that was an afterthought that must take 3 or 4 litres of water before it runs hot every time. So we either use the other bathroom or make sure we shower within minutes of each other. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> I never run hot water in the bathroom (apart from the shower) for the very reason that I've finished washing my hands before the hot water reaches the tap. So it's permanently turned to cold.


Interestingly for us, the hot water comes through quicker in our en suite than it does in the kitchen...even though the en suite is further away from the boiler!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just received an estimate to replace the timing belt and water pump on our 18 year old Golf for €900 and that includes a 30% discount?
It will be cheaper to just keep driving until it blows up and scrap it.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Might be more inconvenient though Ray?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

divide it by the number of years you might keep it Ray, how long since the last belt change, is the water pump leaking? can you afford it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It is 5 years since the last change Kev but relatively small mileage. 
Agreed G but rarely do we get a 'convenient' breakdown.
I have been angling to replace the old Golf with a new T-Roc for a couple of years now but the Memsahib says later. She doesn't like change until it's forced upon her and as she has put a few scrapes on the Golf she is happy driving an old one. 
So we go round in circles probably for another couple of years if the MOT is OK next month.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I looked at those because our hot water comes a long way. They are certainly convenient and do give instant hot water.

Our problem is the length of the pipes and the water in them going cold. So that if I run a hot tap till hot water comes through I have not only wasted the water I've run off, I've also filled the pipes with hot water which once again will cool down so that the energy it took to heat that water is wasted.

If I pump continuous hot water through those same pipes, no matter how good the insulation, it will still be cooling as it flows round and round and then entering the tank to be heated up again.

It would be convenient and I would save some water, but there'd be no energy saving. In fact running the pump would use more and it's arguable that the continual circulation would require more water to be heated than just storing it in the tank.

Maybe I've missed something.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> So we go round in circles probably for another couple of years...


Not if the timing belt snaps you wont! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose it's also what you think it's worth as is, I'd be inclined to just do the belt, but then again false economy when you're in there.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed G & Kev. I know VW recommend 5 years or lots of miles but as it's only just 5 years and the mileage is well down, also we have known plenty belts lasting many more years over the recommended change interval, I think we will happily carry on for another year or two when I might be allowed to change it. 

Yes when a belt brakes it can be catastrophic but thats not always the case and still quite rare today. I'm willing to take the risk for now at that price. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1068762


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Kev. But initially VW said the timing belt should be changed at 100,000 miles. It's been considerably reduced since then to 80,000.
We have only done 35,000 kms. in almost 5 years. Gotta have some leeway.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I am with you on this one no point in spending twice as much as the car is worth and the chance of the belt breaking at 5 or 6 year old i s very low


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Bill the economics has to have a bearing on the equation. I guess on a good day and new MOT it could realise €3k. or maybe a bit more. 
I do wonder how long you would have to leave changing the belt for it to become a 50/50 chance of breaking. Our use is modest and never extreme. The only time it would be a real inconvenience to break is the odd time my wife takes it to UK to 'do' the family in Ringwood, Bognor and surrey for 3 or 4 weeks. But that doesn't seem likely any time soon.
The MOT next month will decide on the next move or not. With €900 belt change, €100 regular service, maybe €200 for an intermittent heater, any more will tip the balance.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As a matter of interest do we know anyone who has had the belt break and wrecked their engine? 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Ray, it happened to our daughter in her Clio. Cost about £6-700.

Just keep your bike tyres pumped up


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah, right thats one Pat. Do we know the causes and or reasons? Was it over the due date or miles?
I have never been a fan of Renaults after the guarantee expires.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

raynipper said:


> Ah, right thats one Pat. Do we know the causes and or reasons? Was it over the due date or miles?
> I have never been a fan of Renaults after the guarantee expires.
> 
> Ray.


I know the owner of a 21 year old diesel xsara that as done 200000 km still going strong on the original timing belt


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Probably is the answer to that Ray. It was just a cheap second hand first car for her. About 20 years ago now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

bilbaoman said:


> I know the owner of a 21 year old diesel xsara that as done 200000 km still going strong on the original timing belt


We sold our 21 year old Citroen ZX Volcane seven years ago with only 170,000 miles on it and I definitely didn't have the belt changed for many years before as we anticipated selling. The buyer is still running it although I have no idea if he services it.
He lives on Jersey and pops over on the ferry to Carteret from time to time to renovate an old house. The Citroen just sits in the car park along with dozens of other Jersey reg vehicles that spend more time parked than being used.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Talking of belts: how come my 2012 3.0 litre Ducato had a chain and my newer 2017 2.3 litre Ducato doesn't? It has a belt instead which will need to be changed periodically.

Seems a retrograde step to me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G............$$$$$$$

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't be certain G, but Fiat use other engines such as Ford and iveco.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Its annoying that there doesn't seem to be the 3.0 litre version anymore either. The 2.3 litre claims the same/similar bhp and torque but is positively gutless compared to the 3.0 litre. 

I also get around 5-6 mpg less with the 2.3 compared to the older 3.0...and that's with the same MH and same weight and payload too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gearing?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine or the machine?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

the van


----------

